# [V] Saitek Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedals



## IronEddie (15. November 2014)

Saitek Pro Flight Combat Rudder Pedals wegen Hobby Aufgabe abzugeben. Gebraucht, leichte Gebrauchsspuren, TOP Zustand. 
Habe die Pedals auf einer schwarzen Platte (Seitenwand von Hängeschrank) mit den enthaltenen Klettbändern befestigt. Dadurch kein Verrutschen und einstellbarer Abstand zur Wand möglich. Vorzugsweise an Selbstabholer in Berlin F``Hain. Privatverkauf, keine Garantie, Gewährleistung.

Preis €140

Bei Versand muss ich die Konditionen prüfen.


----------

